# High elf army forest theme



## FrankenNerd (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi,

Wanted to show this fantasy High elf army we are currently working on.
It has a forest theme to it with some green and white(Red for more elite units)

I really like working with this army, did not know elves could be so much fun 
It is almost complete, but I put it up as a project log since it's not finished yet!

We still have 3 more characters, frost phoenix, eagles and 10 silver helms left so stay tuned for those minis! otherwise enjoy our current completed units 

Check out some of our other projects at our facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/WarpStormPainting?ref=bookmarks



Dragon princes



White lions unit 1



White lions unit 2 



White lions unit 3



Bolt throwers



spearmen



archers



Chariot



Phoenix guard(my favorite unit!)



Mage


Hope you all like them so far!

//Josh


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Lovely colour scheme, perfectly executed. Good job dude!


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

stunning job!!! beautiful colours...they just work so well together...one of those jobs that every time you look something is different or new about them.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Really good. Haven't seen many green High Elves. I think it worked really well on the White Lions.


----------



## FrankenNerd (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks you all! 
I really liked the color scheme myself, was a little skeptical at first thinking I would turn them into wood elves but it worked out really well I have to say.
Fun project overall, can´t wait to show more pics soon.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

That definitely worked way better than I thought it would! That is to say, fabulous job mate.


----------



## FrankenNerd (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for the lovely comments! 

Here is some Great eagles we finished for this army.
I'm doing a tutorial on the bases(got a request about it) coming up. so stay tuned for that if you are interested 





//Josh


----------



## FrankenNerd (Nov 13, 2014)

here is the second mage for this army!

Give her a vote http://www.coolminiornot.com/370178



//Josh


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Beautiful! I really like how you did the blonde hair on the mage. The eagle is amazing as well!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll have to show the missus this thread, get her back into her HE.

The Eagle is very nicely done, well it all is but that caught my eye on this page. 

Class thread FN.


----------



## FrankenNerd (Nov 13, 2014)

Some more to this thread then, the last missing pieces.
Glad you all like what you see in this thread, it's so nice to read all the lovely comments 



The image turns a little small on this page, you can look and vote(if you like) on http://www.coolminiornot.com/372188



The banner



Same with the frost phoenix, http://www.coolminiornot.com/372126



Reavers



A tutorial for the bases(click the image to view larger pic)
Better late than never

Hope you all like the minis!

//Josh


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I'm really liking your work with these. Keep it up!


----------



## FrankenNerd (Nov 13, 2014)

*High elf army forest theme By: WSP*

Hi!

Have been some time since I last posted here in this thread.
But I saw that I forgot the center piece of the army! shame on me...
well here it is, better late than never! high elf hero on great eagle







check out our facebook page for weekly updates on all out projects https://www.facebook.com/WarpStormPainting

Hope you all like the mini!

Cheers!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Beautiful painting and a great looking army!! Keep them comimg!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

All of this army has been amazing but I especially love that Eagle. Where's it from?


----------



## FrankenNerd (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks!^^
It's always satisfying when a army/project is finished and the elf army is complete.
To bad I did not have all the units to take an army pic.(sent them batch-wise to the client I was painting for)

here is a link to the eagle https://www.coolminiornot.com/shop/female-elf-on-great-eagle.html


----------

